# My noob tanks.



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, here is a video of my 2 tanks. The 56 is very noobish and has a long way to go to looking as sharp as I want it, but I am on a small budget. Having some troubles trying to find a fitting background for the tank as well, everything is either too tall or too short >.<. Rural KY has very limited options as far as this hobby goes.







Is there any good way to replacing the gravel? Would like to go for black but I don't want to mess up the bacteria levels. 

Any other suggestions would be helpful, I want this tank to look stunning!

Btw I'm aware that the betta is overfed, am going to be cutting back for the next couple days.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

letsgowildcats said:


> Is there any good way to replacing the gravel? Would like to go for black but I don't want to mess up the bacteria levels.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be helpful, I want this tank to look stunning!


You should find some driftwood, or natural rock that is very porous... like lava rock. Put them in your tank for a few weeks to get established. This is where alot of your benificial bacteria will live (but also in the substrate). 

After a few weeks, get ready for a full day to remove the old substrate and put in the new. You'll need to relocate your fish and pretty much remove everything from the tank. When you remove the old substrate, DO NOT LET IT DRY, also do not let your driftwood or other ornaments dry, Keep them wet in a seperate container. After you have put the new substrate in the tank, place the all your ornaments in the tank. Also if you really want to boost the cycle place your old substrate in some pantyhose and let the old substrate soak in the newly setup tank.

Alot of this might not be necessary. If your filter is well established you will most likely not harm the fish when you change substrates. I have gone through 3 types of substrate on my large tank, and 3 types on my smaller tank, and never have any issues.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow thanks for the great advice!!! So by removing the gravel, is it going to go through a large cycle again or should it be mild? There is 55 pounds of gravel in this thing so I guess some bloom will be inevitable.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

If your tank is already cycled and your filter is established then you shouldnt have to worry about your tanking cycling again.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah ok. I read somewhere that changing gravel could set off a spike, I'll just watch the water parameters. Thanks again!


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

With 56 gallons of water you wont have alot to worry about


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i recently changed my 29 gal substrate, added a few plants, and experienced a small cycle. lasted 3 days before parameters went back to normal.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As everyone has said, you may experience a mini cycle but that would be about it. If you can't find a background to fit you can always paint the back glass a solid color.
Definately get some wood in there, but wouldn't put to many rocks as the angel can tear fins on them if not smooth. And lots of plants.


----------

